# Best dog movie, or character played by a dog...



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

My daughter is doing a project at school and needs to take a poll from people. I told her I know that right place. So what movie (or dog) is your favorite? Marley & Me, Little Dan and Little Ann (Where the red fern grows,) Ole' Yeller, "Sam" Will Smith's dog in I am Legend (who really was the co-star in that movie) The little Jack Russel That was on Fraiser (Cant remember his name) etc etc....

Like Bill Murray said in Stripes "I cryed my eyes out when Old Yellar died at the end of the movie" So what do ya say, can ya help a 8th grader out?


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

I didn't see the movie, actually didn't know there was a movie made from "Where The Red Fern Grows", but though it is a major tear jerker (even worse than Old Yeller), WTRFG's is one of the best books I have ever read.


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

Never saw old yeller but did cry at the end of the book.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Underworld, rise of the lycans followed very closely by Reservoir Dogs are top on my dog movie list.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

My Dog Skip, as a JRT owner I could only watch it once


----------



## Quackwacker (Aug 16, 2011)

The Biscuit Eater..................the orginial!


----------



## dpate (Mar 16, 2011)

The movie versions of most dog stories ussually aren't very good but Where the Red Fern Grows is still one of my favorite books.

Oh, and it's Old Dan and Little Ann.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Eric Fryer said:


> The little Jack Russel That was on Fraiser (Cant remember his name) etc etc....
> 
> 
> > His name was Eddie and he was a large JRT, he was at a Vet convention in KC several years back and you could have your picture taken with him, he was there for hours and the lines were long but always posed when it was time, I tried to make eye contact with him for 15 or 20 minutes but never succeeded.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

Ole' Yellar!!! I don't care to associate with anyone who can watch that movie with dry eyes.


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

dpate said:


> The movie versions of most dog stories ussually aren't very good but Where the Red Fern Grows is still one of my favorite books.
> 
> Oh, and it's Old Dan and Little Ann.


You are right, I stand corrected...



Quackwacker said:


> The Biscuit Eater..................the orginial!


Yes I was trying to remember that one and could not quite place it. I saw it once as a kid when I was 11 or 12.


----------



## todd walker (Mar 2, 2009)

the amazing Doderman??? first movie I can remember with well trained dogs


----------



## mike olson (Aug 11, 2009)

The beer drinking flying dog in strange brew. Take off you hoser!


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Sam

But only because I like zombie shows...


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

WHAT NO LASSIE AS AN OPTION?????

That dumbass Timmie would have died dozens of times if it weren't for that dog


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Mutley and Scooby Doo!!!

Gooser


----------



## Mike Trible (Oct 23, 2007)

BISCUIT EATER Cried when I saw it 50 some years ago, and it still brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Under-Dog was perty cool too!













*There's no need to fear! Underdog is here!* 
when criminals in this world appear 
and break the laws that they should fear 
and frighten all who see or hear 
the cry goes up both far and near 
for Underdog! _Underdog!_ Underdog! _Underdog!_ 
speed of lightning, roar of thunder 
fighting all who rob or plunder 
Underdog. Underdog! 
when in this world the headlines read 
of those whose hearts are filled with greed 
who rob and steal from those who need 
to right this wrong with blinding speed 
goes Underdog! _Underdog!_ Underdog! _Underdog!_ speed of lightning, roar of thunder 
fighting all who rob or plunder 
Underdog. Underdog! 



Gooser


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

Turner and Hooch


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

Underdog!!!!!!!






Opps I guess Mr. Gooser got it right before me!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Dick Dasterdly and Muttley in their flying machines...

Gooser


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

The most memorable celebrity dogs for me are:

"Dog" in Big Jake

"Petey" in Little Rascals/Our Gang


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Buck in Call of the Wild

Jack London childhood memories regards

Bubba


----------



## Brian Daniels (May 21, 2011)

Air Bud...come on yall....


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Homeward Bound and Hachi


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

"The Biscuit Eater" was my Dad's favorite. I read "where the Red Fern grows" and "Call of the Wild" so many times as a kid, I knew them by heart. Hard to beat "Old Yeller" too.


----------



## Jay Brown (Sep 14, 2009)

Son of Old Yeller, Savage Sam, Rin Tin Tin, Lassie, Bullet on Roy Rodgers, Fred on Smokey and the bandit, those damn sheep dogs in the cartoons with the wolf that use to clock in every day, Sam & Ralph.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Biscuit Eater hands down and another b&w neo-realism classico, Umberto D.

My Dog Tulip also gets into the conversation for "alternative" choices - not that there's anything wrong with that... 

MG


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Gus in IRONWILL, Buck in Call of the WILD, or MAYA in Eight Below, Just love me some sled dogs  Also Big Red haven't see that one in a long time, but then Disney had a bunch of entertaining dog movies in the 50's none of them really bad


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Frank, he's hilarious!


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

LOVED These dog movies...... My dog Skip....Where the Red Fern Grows.....A Dog of Flanders.(Patrasche), Hachie - All dog movies make me cry......


Earlene


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

mjh345 said:


> WHAT NO LASSIE AS AN OPTION?????
> 
> That dumbass Timmie would have died dozens of times if it weren't for that dog


he would still be in the well


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Ken Bora said:


> Underworld, rise of the lycans followed very closely by Reservoir Dogs are top on my dog movie list.


Don't know about Underworld, but there ain't no dogs in Reservoir Dogs!!!!!! How come all the movie dogs are in sad stories? Can't somebody make a happy dog movie?


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

EdA said:


> My Dog Skip, as a JRT owner I could only watch it once



My families favorite dog movie by far. Great movie!!


----------



## Jeff Brezee (Nov 21, 2012)

Old Yeller is tough to beat, but if you can handle it....I dare you.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVAPGohsfT8


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Jeff Brezee said:


> Old Yeller is tough to beat, but if you can handle it....I dare you.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVAPGohsfT8


Yup- got me ------AGAIN

Old dogs get me everytime regards

Bubba


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

They made The Biscuit Eater in my home town and I enjoy giving copies of it away as gifts. My grandmother had a party at her house for young Billy Lee (Lonnie) when they were making the movie and invited a bunch of area kids that were his age, which included my mother. There's a great pic from that party in a local history book.


----------



## J.Nichols (Oct 31, 2012)

I can't count the number of times I've read Where the Red Fern Grows ... by far my favorite dog book of all time.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

I voted for Marley just because he was SO LABRADOR!! , I think though my favorite all time dog movie, if I had to choose only one, would be Where the Red Fern Grows... OMG I ball every time I see that one. 
Sucker for any dog movie- I also watch 8 Below everytime thats on too and cry like a baby....


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

John Robinson said:


> I didn't see the movie, actually didn't know there was a movie made from "Where The Red Fern Grows", but though it is a major tear jerker (even worse than Old Yeller), WTRFG's is one of the best books I have ever read.


Completely agree. That was a great book! One of my favorites growing up.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

I think there are two options here... best dog movie or book and best Hollywood dog in the movies or on TV. 

Best dog book or movie: Where the Red Fern Grows and Old Yeller were exceptional stories and movies, but the dogs in them were not exceptionally trained.

Best trained dog for movies or TV: has to be a toss up between Rin Tin Tin and Lassie. The problem with Lassie is ... there were many dogs who played Lassie and there was more than one Lassie in a single movie or TV episode. 

Rin Tin Tin had a few doubles, but not many. He did most of his stunts. He was an exceptional dog. He was trained, of course, but he was uncanny in that he could do many things with a minimal amount of training. There's a book out about him. We have a copy. It is an amazing story about an amazing dog.

This being said, I would have to vote for Rin Tin Tin as the best dog in Hollywood. If you were born before 1950, you'll remember him and know who he was. The OP should get this book. If it is a young teacher, he/she has probably never heard of Rin Tin Tin. 

Helen


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Sam who was Hondo's (John Wayne) dog in the movie "Hondo". A little know fact is that it was actually Lassie in drag (dyed hair).


----------



## Quackwacker (Aug 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ea4tgQt-Th4


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

"Rin Tin Tin: The Life and the Legend" by Susan Orlean.

Dug out the book. The original Rin Tin Tin lived 1918-1932. Phenomenal dog, before most of our time, probably would not qualify for this poll. The Rin Tin Tin I remember was the dog who starred in the TV series 1954-1959 (not the original dog, a descendant). 

Rin Tin Tin, whether the original, or his descendants who were in movies and who were on TV, get my vote as far as being a Hollywood legend goes. However, it's unlikely that the OP's daughter and her teacher have ever heard of him. 

Helen


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

Cudjoe that dog was scary


----------



## blind ambition (Oct 8, 2006)

The epitome of devotion, the very embodiment of fidelity, a story of man's best friend that extends well beyond one's death. I'm so choked up just thinking about it I may need a wee dram...or two.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greyfriars_Bobby


----------



## rich p (Oct 18, 2009)

Toby, From USED CARS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsghUAJaWzg


----------



## Seabass77 (Jan 18, 2013)

David McLendon said:


> Turner and Hooch


I agree with David on this.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Cleo in the TV series THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE.

Cleo was a basset hound whose usually wisecrack thoughts were heard in the show.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Has to be Lassie


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

the sled dog team from EIGHT BELOW .start out crying and end up cheering and smiling


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

John Kelder said:


> the sled dog team from EIGHT BELOW .start out crying and end up cheering and smiling


That was a great movie.


----------



## Tnken (May 11, 2010)

With out a doubt Dan and Ann from where the red fern grows. I named my first hunting dog (English setter) Ann from reading the book


----------



## Mike Trible (Oct 23, 2007)

If Lassie had been a labrador, Timmie would not have ended up in the well in the first place. ;-)


----------



## Dallas2256 (Nov 9, 2012)

My dog skip. Tear jerker for sure


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Just to show what a dog crazy kid I was, I used to watch Jack Lalanne because he had a dog on his morning exercise show!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

2tall said:


> Don't know about Underworld, but there ain't no dogs in Reservoir Dogs!!!!!! How come all the movie dogs are in sad stories? Can't somebody make a happy dog movie?


sure was 
a litter full, marked like we all do.
mr brown mr white mr blonde mr blue mr orange and mr pink


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Poor OP, I think some of you are just trying to come up with as many random movies as you can. This is going to be clear as mud for that poor kid.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

If any of them had been my dogs (re Ken's post) they'd of been neutered. If that hadn't cured the mean ness they would of been put down. Oh yeah, I guess they did that.....to each other.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

She never cried when Old Yeller died 
And I ain't gonna cry when she's gone


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

No one has mentioned my favorite, foo foo, funny as hell, dog movie, "Best in Show". It's got to be the funniest dog movie ever and I prefer to laugh than cry most of the time.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Jeannie Greenlee said:


> No one has mentioned my favorite, foo foo, funny as hell, dog movie, "Best in Show". It's got to be the funniest dog movie ever and I prefer to laugh than cry most of the time.


A great, very funny movie that those who do dog shows tell me is pretty accurate.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

My friend Cactus Pryor was friends with the author of Old Yeller, (Fred Gipson) who wrote for the Daily Texan in Austin, he asked Mr Gipson if he could name a lab after the character in the book but conveniently did not tell him that it was going to be a black lab...Cactus did attain an FC AFC with Ol Yeller including a Double Header win at the Alamo Retriever Club in '74 and ended up with 39 AA points in the dog's career


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

I have to second Dog from Big Jake. It sure looked like they dyed Lassie for that movie too.

Best In Show is very funny. But, even more so for those who have shown dogs. 

Tom


----------



## Jake McNeese (Sep 26, 2007)

twall said:


> I have to second Dog from Big Jake. It sure looked like they dyed Lassie for that movie too.
> 
> Tom


They did, one of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## Paul Brown (Sep 1, 2011)

The Voice of Bugle Ann.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

The Biscuit Eater and the original version of The Incredible Journey. Both of them make me cry my eyes out.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

My kids have the movie _Where the Red Fern Grows_, we just watched it again last week. 

Lonnie Spann


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

My favs

Hachi

And "Dog" from Big Jake

lesa c


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

John Kelder said:


> the sled dog team from EIGHT BELOW .start out crying and end up cheering and smiling


Also the team from *"Iron Will!"*
I love that movie!


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

Not fair, I can't just vote for one. There have been so many over the years that touched my heart and brought tears to my eyes. Love them all.


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

Where the Red Fern Grows. Sadder than Old Yeller.


----------



## riskyriver (Feb 23, 2010)

Not a movie and not a dog 'actor' (he just played himself) Cesar Milan's pitbull "Daddy" - was Cesar's 'main man' thru many seasons of the Dog Whisperer. A very cool and benevolent dog...no real training but he always seemed to do the right thing.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Mar 28, 2012)

I like all those German Shepherds and Huskies that played the wolf parts in the old movies, assisted by blurry filming and darkened sets.


----------



## TCFarmer (Feb 5, 2008)

Wilfred may be the funniest.


----------



## Wingman509 (Jan 30, 2013)

Air Bud hands down!


----------



## Golden Boy (Apr 3, 2009)

Call of the wild......


----------



## BILL NE NY (Aug 2, 2011)

The biscuit eater the original version from 1940 haven't seen on television in years.


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

BILL NE NY said:


> The biscuit eater the original version from 1940 haven't seen on television in years.


You can buy it here: http://www.lovingtheclassics.com/the-biscuit-eater-1940.html I enjoy giving copies away to friends that come visit my farm.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Spring, many thanks for sharing your personal history with The Biscuit Eater. Do you know if any of the cast were actual "sports" of their day? And was any of the filming possibly from an actual field trial? Did the locals get cameos in the gallery or anything beyond that? Always got a kick out of "Prom" or Promise the birddog (registered named Tiverton Invader) being a real English pointer as in English *origin* - Arkwright - which meant he flashed his magnificence on screen well ahead of the 12 o'clock tail that our pointer people prize so highly.

Thanks again for what you've added to this conversation.

MG


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Someone else already mentioned it but "My Dog Skip" and "Fluke" would be my picks.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

helencalif said:


> Best trained dog for movies or TV: has to be a toss up between Rin Tin Tin and Lassie.


This, quoted for truth.


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

crackerd said:


> Spring, many thanks for sharing your personal history with The Biscuit Eater. Do you know if any of the cast were actual "sports" of their day? And was any of the filming possibly from an actual field trial? Did the locals get cameos in the gallery or anything beyond that? Always got a kick out of "Prom" or Promise the birddog (registered named Tiverton Invader) being a real English pointer as in English *origin* - Arkwright - which meant he flashed his magnificence on screen well ahead of the 12 o'clock tail that our pointer people prize so highly.
> 
> Thanks again for what you've added to this conversation.
> 
> MG



Lots of locals were in the movie, including the auctioneer, whom I believe was a judge in town at that time. One thing you'll notice is that Field Trial was supposedly in Gillion County....This came from the fact that much of the movie was filmed at Gillionville Plantation (http://www.gillionvilleplantation.com/), just west of Albany. Gillionville is still around, though half of it has a new name now after it was split between two brothers. 
The movie had its debut at the Albany Theater and dogs were among the guests of honor. There was also a parade that went down Pine Ave.
I named a golden retriever "Biscuit" one time after the movie. He was sweet as he could be, but lived up to the movie's mantra as he was a "biscuit eater_"_ (being good for little other than eating food).....


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks to this thread a while back ,I remembered the book "Where The Red Fern Grows as a child ,and tonight My 9 year old son is sitting beside me and close to the end of this book . As a parent I"m having a hard time waiting for him to reach the sad ending of the story,knowing that he will soon have a sorrow heart.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Yes, he will have a sorrow heart as you had a sorrow heart years ago. However, Dad, you have created a memory he will remember forever... sitting next to you and reading a classic that will place Dan and Ann in his heart forever.


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

My vote goes to Mike the dog, who is an amazing animal actor.  http://dogspired.com/mike-the-dog-steals-the-mike-the-dog-steals-the-show-in-hollywoodshow/


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

BTW, I loved that book as a kid. Also loved The Yearling (similar story, only with a boy who raises a fawn).


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Generally don't watch dog movies. Seems most end badly. Have never seen Old Yeller, and never will, same goes for Marley and Me.


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

White Fang as an honorable mention, or the dog from Dances with Wolves. Do wolves count as "dogs". I liked Hooch as well though


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey, while we have you dog people/movie buffs gathered. . . Does anybody know if the plans for a movie of "The Art of Racing in the Rain" we're ever moved forward? Was supposed to happen in 2010, then no director could be found. Then I saw a blurb saying maybe in 2013? Anybody know?


----------



## BILL NE NY (Aug 2, 2011)

The original biscuit eater movie.


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

2tall said:


> Hey, while we have you dog people/movie buffs gathered. . . Does anybody know if the plans for a movie of "The Art of Racing in the Rain" we're ever moved forward? Was supposed to happen in 2010, then no director could be found. Then I saw a blurb saying maybe in 2013? Anybody know?


Try this link, does not say much as of yet

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1478839/


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

My daughter was able to get her school assignment done thanks to all the responses. On a side note, we were at the kids' school and they had a book fair the other day. My oldest boy (who loves to read) brought four books to me to buy... one was a Sports Illistrated book about College football, that kid makes me so proud! I was going to buy that book.... then saw that Saban was on the cover and could not bring myself to do it. LOL

The other three books were "Where the red fern grows" "White Fang" and "Old Yeller" Knowing this kid he will have them all finished in a week or so. Everything everyone has said is true, and each book or movie has its merits. However I still think that its Old Yeller and Dan and Ann for me.

As far as the guys saying I can not watch or read cause they are too sad, or have bad endings. You really are missing out


----------



## Jen Marenich (Jan 20, 2013)

What about Beethoven? The Saint Bernard


----------



## Jen Marenich (Jan 20, 2013)

Jeannie Greenlee said:


> No one has mentioned my favorite, foo foo, funny as hell, dog movie, "Best in Show". It's got to be the funniest dog movie ever and I prefer to laugh than cry most of the time.


Oh yeah, I don't know how I forgot about that one! Yes, I totally agree!


----------

